# Ben Shaw's posts on the KJV



## Wayne (Oct 7, 2011)

Just came across this on Ben Shaw's blog - http://gptsrabbi.blogspot.com/ . Found his 3d point interesting:



> Concluding Thoughts on the KJV
> 
> Any English-speaking pastor or teacher of the Bible ought to be familiar with the KJV. By that, I don’t mean that he has read through it in a cursory fashion. Rather, that he has read it carefully and more than once. Why? First, because the KJV more than any other English version, is the heritage of the English-speaking church. For more than three centuries the KJV was the Bible of the English-speaking world. For any English-speaking pastor or Bible teacher to be ignorant of the KJV is for him to be ignorant of his history and of the history of his people.
> 
> ...


----------



## bookslover (Oct 7, 2011)

Wowzers! Shaw has _a lot_ of posts about the Jimmy...


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 7, 2011)

His third point is the primary reason I read the KJV through at least once each year. As I become better at Hebrew and Greek, I have come to appreciate it even more.


----------

